# Golden retriever puppy shaved coat for surgery



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Once that area is healed, it will grow back. It's going to take time, it will take several weeks.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I hope he feels better ...and it will grow back...


----------

